# Holiday nerd gifts



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I must confess, I kinda like the Body Organ t shirt.http://iheartguts.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=128

This thread might be silly, but I'm just wondering how many new people do we have here who may not have heard about our past favs: skelemingoes?? skele-gnomes? playable washboard ties?? poo sculptures??

Any suggestions on weird gifts for this season??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll add to my own thread... this is on sale too!

http://www.spencersonline.com/detai...roductID=DE6FF0EE-3C33-4042-91A2-63897049EB2C


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sea monkeys - they even have their own web site:

http://www.sea-monkey.com/


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Sea Monkeys - I just bought a pack of them for my almost 21 year old daughter. There is a story that goes with it though. When she was about 7 she had a little tank of them and I accidently knocked them over while I was doing something (cleaning, vacuuming - I forget now). It's become a 10+year standing joke about what a cruel mother I was - killing her sea monkeys since they ended up mostly being absorbed into the carpet. Shane and I saw them last week in an Australian Geographic store and despite the rather inflated price of $40 I couldn't resist simply for the joke factor.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Can't go wrong with ThinkGeek.com
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/ac4a/?srp=1


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For the Alien movie geek fans.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/exclusives/e56e/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Headless- we had sea monkeys about 5 years ago..they lived over a YEAR! I was so damn sick of those things. We tried them again last year and none of them hatched. OH SO SAD> LOL..


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AH_hahahhaha!! http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/b527/


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

seamonkeys are out, triops are in! I love these guys!
http://www.scientificsonline.com/triassic-triops-habitat-kit.html?gclid=CO2pyu_E16wCFchgTAodX2npKQ


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mmm..fishy-crunchy dog treat AND pet all in one!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those triops are pretty cool.

Chia pets:

http://www.chia.com/


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Look at pico reefs.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG Obama with a Chia 'fro..so wrong.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zombie Xmas tree ornaments! http://www.neatoshop.com/product/Zombie-Mistletoe-Christmas-Ornament?tag=1588

http://www.neatoshop.com/product/Gingerbread-Zombie-Christmas-Ornament


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I had triops. They all eat each other until you have the one warrior super triop. And it's not just mine, it happened to my friend too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jabba The Triop.


----------

